# How many times a day do you communicate with your SO?



## julianne (Sep 18, 2013)

Just curious, how many times during a work day do you text/email/talk to your significant other? 

My husband is usually too busy to talk, so it is rare for us to speak by phone. He probably texts me seven- eight times throughout the day, same for me. I like to send pictures of what I am doing and what I am eating (yes I like to take food pics ).


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

Newlyweds huh


----------



## julianne (Sep 18, 2013)

John Lee said:


> Newlyweds huh



Noooo, not even close, that is a nice compliment


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Depends on our day. I teach, so not available during the day... mostly. Some days we text alot, sometimes sexting... sometimes talking on the phone....or sending photos of cool things. 

Not newly weds either.... we just really enjoy each other!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

For us it depends on the day. If its busy I send about 5 without expecting a reply. If its slow he will answer me right back and we can keep it up about every 30 minutes. 

I send food pics, or pics of my feet with different polish. He sends me pics of stuff happening outside his job. 

We sometimes have to cram a conversation in on his break, he will send me gossip updates, changes in work schedules, or just vent about how bad his day is going. 

I update him on when I'm leaving to meet him at work, or if I'm going to the store. Sometimes I send pics of the kids and their school work.


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

We both hate texting & talking on the phone, so we keep our contact to a minimum, about once or twice a day.
When either of us is traveling for our jobs, we talk every night, unless he's deployed & it's a crap shoot for when I do hear from him.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Depends on how busy we are. We always txt when on the way to work or start of working day to say ILY and have a great day. Sometimes between 3 - 10 txts back and forth during the day, sometimes it is a conversation, other times just a hello.

I love hearing from him even if it is a quick hello.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

lol,
My wife and I own and run a business together.
So we're practically always in contact, even when we're apart.
Sounds kinda weird , I know, but its cool at the same time.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

My husband works 24 hour shifts so we will at some point during the day touch base, usually at night by text. His station is in an AT&T dead zone so calling doesn't work unless he calls on the house phone instead of his cellphone.


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

51 emails today, 53 yesterday. Plus some texts when she is away from the computer.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

We don't tend to email just text and phone calls.

Varies but texts are every day. Sometimes we send images back and forth. Phone calls depend on our schedules. Sometimes it's a quick call when we're stopping for lunch. Or we might talk as we're about to head home. 

What I find adorable is when he's walked the dogs in the morning on a weekend and let me sleep in. He sometimes takes a short video clip of the dogs running around and speaks a message "Morning sweetheart, I love you" ....or something similar. Makes my heart melt.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

Married 21 years, a time before cell phones and email. Maybe one text every other day, 1-2 calls a week, normally not more than 1 email a week. When we married husband asked me not to call him at work.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

When he's traveling we text a few times in the evening. If he's in town I only text him if I need something specific.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

We email back and forth all day long - we both have desk jobs. We also text a few times a day outside of business hours. And if he's out and about without me he always calls me when he's on his way home and asks me if I need anything


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

We are pretty bad, or really good depending on your point of view  Usually 50+ texts a day with pics sometimes too. Never really email. Calls on the way home from work as I have a two hour drive each way and it helps pass the time


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

For us we usually talk once or twice and pepper in some texts throughout the day. Nothing crazy.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

julianne said:


> Just curious, how many times during a work day do you text/email/talk to your significant other?


 I'm the weird one out here...

We don't do Text at all... Email...this is only if he sends me a surprise email with a song in it or something for a special day of celebration...

The nature of his JOB is one I do not bother him unless it's an emergency or just to let him know plans changed..or his calling me to say ... "Hey, staying after to pick this up, or help so & so"... we have to have a reason to make contact. His co-workers probably call me more to razz me cause I forgot to pack his salad dressing that morning. Ha ha 

But once he comes through the door... we talk freely, openly about anything, everything..... sometimes he jumps on his computer & I am on mine, or he/we do a project together...

Our time is more in the evenings...we walk upstairs shutting the kids out....and have a couple hours devoted solely to each other...sharing of our day...our tomorrow...anything on our minds... I guess our communication is more lumped at night.


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

She is a school teacher. I'm a truck driver. I can't call her, she calls me a few times a day and on her way to work. We also usually text back and forth all day. Married 21 years and just got our marriage back on track and more In Love than ever. 

Word to the wise. Just cause you are married it does not mean that you can stop dating and treating your SO like you treated them before you got married. Prove to them you love them each and every day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Since I work on a hospital floor tending to patients and their families i may get busy some days and Joe may be in management meetings or conference calls all day thus those days minimally 

Other days when i may not be as busy and Joe doesnt have these meetings or calls we often would talk or text one another often ...... especially when our texts are pretty " heated or naughty " ssshhhhhh !!


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

omgitselaine said:


> Other days when i may not be as busy and Joe doesnt have these meetings or calls we often would talk or text one another often ...... especially when our texts are pretty " heated or naughty " ssshhhhhh !!


Poor Joe...he probably gets a naughty text from you while at work and his whole day is thrown off.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

At least once a day we text or call each other. His job is too unpredictable to talk more than that. He's a cop


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

NewHubs said:


> Poor Joe...he probably gets a naughty text from you while at work and his whole day is thrown off.


Dude if you only knew how many unproductive days he's had because of one of my texts  though he will try umm "hard" to stay focused im sure he's somewhat distracted 

On those kind of days we'd easily text back and forth to one another a couple of dozen times


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

We don't live together, so:-

When he sleeps over:
We talk on the phone a minimum of twice daily
We exchange the occasional text
We meet up for lunch

When he doesn't sleep over:
We send good morning / goodnight texts
We meet up for lunch
We talk on the phone a minimum of twice daily
We exchange the occasional text

He works and I don't, so I tend to let him initiate phone calls and texts so as not to disturb him.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

omgitselaine said:


> Dude if you only knew how many unproductive days he's had because of one of my texts  though he will try umm "hard" to stay focused im sure he's somewhat distracted
> 
> On those kind of days we'd easily text back and forth to one another a couple of dozen times


Oh yeah, my STBW knows when my meetings are and knows just how to entertain me during them


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

Even though we both work from home, in separate offices, we don't chat throughout the day. We are both too busy with work for chitchat, but if there is something we need to say, we do. Will will sometimes make lunch for the other, but not always. Depends on who's in a meeting.

Same for when we didn't work at home. Usually never contacted each other unless someone needed something or had a question that could't wait til we got home.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

I stopped calling her at work during the day she is always to busy. She has plenty of time to do lunch with the girls though.

She does not text or keep her cell near her during work. She will call me when she needs my help with her job.

I have sent her e-mails to keep a date open to go away for a weekend on our 25th anniversary and it went ignored. Claimed I never sent it, until I showed her my sent bin.

I was traveling for work a few years ago and decided to spice up her day and sent a nude pic of myself by e-mail to her. She got pissed at me and wanted to know who took the picture. She never heard of a timer on the camera I guess.


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

We both have busy jobs and never text or email unless it is necessary for making arrangements.


----------



## Boottothehead (Sep 3, 2013)

We email and text several times during the day. It's a rare day when we don't have contact with each other.


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

Maybe a few times per day. Lately...very few. He's generally pissy and only texts me if he thinks it's necessary.


----------

